# NT Screening Results



## Mummy of Ange

Just curious what your results were for you older ladies.

I got mine back on Friday. Im 38, will be 39 when I have this baby

Down syndrome 1 in 1400
Edwards & Patu 1 in 100,000

Im really happy with that because my age alone the odds were 1 in 160 for downs.

xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mine were all <1/10 000.
I&#8217;ll be 40 giving birth.


----------



## Scout

When I was pregnant with dd, they didn't even bother with the NT. Based on age alone (46 when I gave birth) 1:17 for Downs and 1:11 for Edwards and Patu, so we skipped the NT and just did the MaterniT21 test which gives results and not odds. Baby girl was born 4 years ago healthy as can be. Congratulations! Things sure get a bit scarier as we age. I certainly feel blessed.


----------



## Allie84

Just got a call a few days ago my odds are 

1/225 for Down Syndrome which is a 'positive' screen. Quite scared. Normal results for everything else.

Baby's NT measurement was under 2 and good. I am going to be 34 when I deliver....so I'm wondering if that made my results even worse? They factor in age right? Since the measurements were good my bloods must be bad. :( 

Now going NIPT/Harmony to get more conclusive results. Wouldn't offer it before as I'm under 35. But barely haha!


----------



## Loubpop

Hi, 

I am 35 and my results came back as 1:150, which for our NHS trust is the cut off for "high risk". My chance of miscarridge was 1:100 if I went for the amnio....therefore I had more chance of that than having a downs baby.

We went for the Serenity NIPT test. The results were back in a week (had it taken on Friday and the results were back on the following Friday). They all came back fine and we found out we are also having another girl. 

Cost us £395 but worth it I think. I know it is only a screening but it is more accurate than the tests currently offered on the NHS. Definately reccommend if high risk.


----------



## Allie84

I agree! Got my NIPT results back and all is well and a girl here too (as mentioned on your thread Lou). 


I wish I had just done that and not the NT scan....but I guess they didn't give me the choice at the time.


----------



## mrscletus

I am 36 yo and 10w2d with baby #3, I had the panorama DNA/ genetic screening and our results all came back as <1/10,000 across the board. We will still do the ultrasound at 12-14 weeks to look at the nuchal translucency region.

We are team yellow, so we didn't even test for gender.


----------

